# Not the Biological Father



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/22/magazine/22Paternity-t.html


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

How Victims of Paternity Fraud Can Protect Themselves


Learn about paternity fraud, which can be emotionally and financially devastating to men, plus find out how to protect yourself.




www.verywellfamily.com


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I believe that I’m not my father’s son. No one told me this but there is a lot of substantial evidence I came across after my dad died. 

I have dad’s dog tags that show his blood type is O.

While my mother was in the hospital, I looked at her chart and she is blood type a+

My blood type is b+

About 1 month after my parents were married my dad got called back to the army for a year. I’m told from other family that my mom did not like this and screwed around. I was born about 10 mounts after they got married and my dad was still gone.

I have had a terrible relationship with my father all my life.

My mother had a lot of seizures, electro-shock therapy, and then blood poisoning later in life. This poisoning gave her a very high fever that caused brain damage. Her memory was badly damaged and she could remember very little of her life.

I have one brother, his blood type is o and I have not shared any of this with him.

And not that this matters after dad died I meet his affair partner whom he had been seeing for 35 years.

There is very little I can do with any of this but live with it

I guess; Welcome to the modern family.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Max, now at least you understand why your father had an AP....
You could try one of the DNA tests to see if you match with anyone. MAY be good to get that info for future health reasons.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I have not judged either of them and I love them both. They did their best as far I can see and that is how im going to remember them. Life is not easy and I can try to do better.



Dna testing? No, my brother and his kids are all I have, I will not do anything to cast a different light on that. or allow what i know to spoil my nieces' memory of thier grandparents

Im good, i was just sharing a perspective from the kid's point of view.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Max.HeadRoom said:


> I have not judged either of them and I love them both. They did their best as far I can see and that is how im going to remember them. Life is not easy and I can try to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't suggesting this to tell your brother or his kids. I simply meant it for YOUR health and genetics in case you need it in the future. You certainly would NOT have to tell them...


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

jlg07 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't suggesting this to tell your brother or his kids. I simply meant it for YOUR health and genetics in case you need it in the future. You certainly would NOT have to tell them...


i was not offended, i just have no need for this info. knowing this is my burden to carry. an old friend that i have known since i was 3 was adopted and he has never thought about finding his original parents. the people that cared for him/me, no matter how flawed, were the ones looking out for us. 

health wise i seem to be the healthiest person in my family.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I Found Out My Kids Are Not Biologically Mine — Watershed DNA


An unwelcome DNA surprise for a devestated dad, " I just found out my wife was unfaithful and my kids aren't mine." DNA Surprise, Paternity, Ancestry Testing, Support Group.




www.watersheddna.com


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I actually love this one.









To My Daughter Who Isn’t Biologically Mine


Your little, round eyes are a beautiful shade of blue. Mine are brown- maybe a slight touch of hazel.




thoughtcatalog.com


----------

